# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fybromyalgie

## patje1977

Hallo,

Ik ben Patje en 35j oud. Ik ben in behandeling bij dr.Lambrechts ivm fybro en cvs die nu ongeveer al een jaar is bij mij vastgesteld. Neem dus nu al bijna een jaar verschillende soorten medicijnen waar ik tot op heden weinig of geen resultaat mee heb. (Jammer genoeg). Soms heb ik van die dagen dat ik gewoon niets kan doen zelfs liggen gaat moeilijk. Daarom heb ik op internet een zoektocht gedaan en ben ik op dit forum uitgekomen. Zijn er hier soms mensen die me kunnen zeggen ga eens bij die dr ofzo of waarom probeer je dit eens niet. Heb wel al een tweede dr aangesproken waar ik in Maart kan bijgaan nl.Dr uyttersprot.
Een mens is soms ten einde raad en staat het wenen nader dan het lachen.


grtjs pat

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Pat,

neem contact op met de Vereniging voor Fibromyalgie patiënten (FES). Ze kennen je probleem en kunnen je in contact brengen met lotgenoten en hun ervaringen.
http://www.fesinfo.nl
e-mail:[email protected]
Succes, Peter

----------


## patje1977

Hey Peter,

Thx voor de info, ik zal er onmiddellijk eens een kijkje gaan nemen.

Grtjs Patje

----------

